# Paul Galvin: what's the agenda?



## Welfarite (26 Jan 2011)

I'm puzzled by the current promotion of Paul Galvin as a kind of 'celebrity'.The first time I noticed him, other than the furore about his on-field antics was when he appeared on Brendan O'Connor's show talking about fashion and seventy pairs of shoes. Then came the LLS and Exposé. What's up? Why him? Has he employed an agent to promote him and make a few bob? Is he really of interest to us as a person (outside of being a good GAA player)? Is it another example of manipulation of a gullible public a-la-Jordon or Jedward?


----------



## thedaras (26 Jan 2011)

Yep, I agree .
I do not get this guy,its nothing personal,but I don't get his fashion/style.
Possibly on someone else those skinny jeans would look good,but eh NO!!
I also don't think he has anything interesting to say about anything.


----------



## Firefly (26 Jan 2011)

Gok Wan


----------



## Staples (26 Jan 2011)

Changed times indeed when Kerry footballers are pursuing alternative careers in fashion.

Seventy pairs of shoes?  It's more than shoes he needs a pair of.


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Jan 2011)

His consistent onfield behaviour (even before he was well known) marks him out as a ["man of ill temper" - I had used another adjective but my knuckles get bruised from various raps]. Maybe he wants to be "deep" like Roy Keane, but I wont be reading his thoughts on anything.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jan 2011)

I imagine he is hoping to be given lucrative advertising/sponsership deals. Like Beckham.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jan 2011)

I can imagine the adverts with him looking all mean and moody and ending the ad saying "People, it's time to get galvinised"


----------



## ice (26 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> I can imagine the adverts with him looking all mean and moody and ending the ad saying "People, it's time to get galvinised"


 
Thats very good !!- are you his agent 

I don't like him at all. Think his antics on and off the pitch do not inspire people (although in fairness he is a good footballer)


----------



## MrMan (26 Jan 2011)

Why does there have to be an agenda? How do most 'celebs' suddendly appear on our screens? He has used his GAA profile, taken a change of direction in his career and used all of his connections to maximise his chances of making it in his chosen field, fair play to him.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Jan 2011)

MrMan, I suppose my difficulty with his sudden elevation to 'celebrity' status is that there is no popular demand for it (am I wrong in saying that?). The 'agenda' would seem to be to create an image, an interest in him as a personality outside of GAA, which is self-serving. Of course, he's not the only 'celebrity' being foisted on us against our general will (Katie Price and Kerry Katona come to mind as extremes) but is he the first Irish one? 
Also, I'd love to know if he paid to appear on the TV shows or was it a case of 'who you know'. 
P.S. We could 'test' out this new phenomenon and put Mr. Burgess up as a 'celebrity' financail adviser! Watch out Eddie Hobbs, david McWilliams!


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Jan 2011)

Welfarite said:


> P.S. We could 'test' out this new phenomenon and put Mr. Burgess up as a 'celebrity' financail adviser! Watch out Eddie Hobbs, david McWilliams!


 
I've seen BB on a few TV shows, and isnt he on the consumer advice board (or something like that). A column in one of the dailies is the next step, or maybe bump Colm Rapple off the afternoon OAP TV slot !


----------



## duchalla (27 Jan 2011)

mrman said:


> why does there have to be an agenda? How do most 'celebs' suddendly appear on our screens? He has used his gaa profile, taken a change of direction in his career and used all of his connections to maximise his chances of making it in his chosen field, fair play to him.


 

+1


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jan 2011)

MrMan said:


> Why does there have to be an agenda? How do most 'celebs' suddendly appear on our screens? He has used his GAA profile, taken a change of direction in his career and used all of his connections to maximise his chances of making it in his chosen field, fair play to him.



I think the point is (as Welfarite has stated), why is the media interested in this person? Of all GAA stars surely this fella is fairly low down on the list of characters to hold up as icons to celebrate and that people should want to emulate?


----------



## Yorrick (27 Jan 2011)

I understand he is having an operation next week to have the skinny jeans removed. Also getting some treatment to reduce his head size  as it wont fit in the door of Independent newspapers ( and that syaing something knowing some of the egos in there)


----------



## pinkyBear (27 Jan 2011)

lol ...


----------



## Vanilla (27 Jan 2011)

Welfarite said:


> We could 'test' out this new phenomenon and put Mr. Burgess up as a 'celebrity' financail adviser!



Thought he already was?


----------



## MrMan (27 Jan 2011)

Welfarite said:


> MrMan, I suppose my difficulty with his sudden elevation to 'celebrity' status is that there is no popular demand for it (am I wrong in saying that?). The 'agenda' would seem to be to create an image, an interest in him as a personality outside of GAA, which is self-serving. Of course, he's not the only 'celebrity' being foisted on us against our general will (Katie Price and Kerry Katona come to mind as extremes) but is he the first Irish one?
> Also, I'd love to know if he paid to appear on the TV shows or was it a case of 'who you know'.
> P.S. We could 'test' out this new phenomenon and put Mr. Burgess up as a 'celebrity' financail adviser! Watch out Eddie Hobbs, david McWilliams!


 
Popular demand is generally created, many sports people use their profile to create oportunities for themselves in the media, it seems that it is the change of direction from player to pundit to player to fashion that is causing a stir.
How many people that go on the Late Late, or on TV or appear in the papers are not self serving?
As with his appearances on Tv shows, Donal Og Cusack appeared on the late late to promote his book using his sexuality as a sales tool, Robbies Keane appears every now and then with his wife in tow to keep her in work, basically anyone with ambition to work or stay working in media will get their faces and opinions out there.


----------



## MrMan (27 Jan 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> I think the point is (as Welfarite has stated), why is the media interested in this person? Of all GAA stars surely this fella is fairly low down on the list of characters to hold up as icons to celebrate and that people should want to emulate?


 
I would have thought that people generally take more interest in the bad boys of sport and those with a bit of edge. Henry Sheflin may be a great player, but if the chat moved from hurling the interview might take a bit of a dive. On the other hand you have one of the countries finest footballers known for getting in trouble and having a wild streak comes on and wants to talk about his decision to drop the safe job and immerse himself in the world of fashion.


----------



## PaddyW (27 Jan 2011)

No offence to anyone, but knowing Paul, the good thing is he actually doesn't give a flying cough cough what anyone thinks of him


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jan 2011)

MrMan said:


> I would have thought that people generally take more interest in the bad boys of sport and those with a bit of edge. Henry Sheflin may be a great player, but if the chat moved from hurling the interview might take a bit of a dive. On the other hand you have one of the countries finest footballers known for getting in trouble and having a wild streak comes on and wants to talk about his decision to drop the safe job and immerse himself in the world of fashion.



Point taken. I guess that's why I generally ignore "de meeja" these days! Give me Henry Shefflin over that lad any day! I'd much rather listen to a true GAA great than some clown who is more known for not contributing positively to the GAA but then I'm obviously not in the world "de meeja" are interested in selling to!


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Jan 2011)

PaddyW said:


> No offence to anyone, but knowing Paul, the good thing is he actually doesn't give a flying cough cough what anyone thinks of him


 
So knowing him, do you think we are being unfair to him? I thought your first reaction would be to defend him.


----------



## Leper (27 Jan 2011)

I don't know Paul Galvin and I don't want to know him.  But, he has eked out an existence from doing virtually nothing.  Now, if it wasn't him, it would be somebody else.  Remember, he is nearing the end of his football career (and received nothing for it even in his prime).  So now he makes a few bob on television or writing a newspaper column albeit about mens clothes and shoes.  Best of luck to him.


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Jan 2011)

Remind me of an episode of SATC (ashamed to admit I watched some of it), where Carrie cant get a deposit for an apartment and one of the other wans points out that she spent it on shoes - maybe Paul squandered his dough on shoes and now needs a few shillings, ah bless.


----------



## micmclo (28 Jan 2011)

Good luck to Paul Galvin, his career has not long to go and he'll make a bit of money from these media appearances.
As said, maybe a Gok Wan style show, skinny jeans for all



Welfarite said:


> P.S. We could 'test' out this new phenomenon and put Mr. Burgess up as a 'celebrity' financail adviser!



The man is a genius and already a celebrity with the Pat Kenny show

I took my life savings "filled my shoes" with Irish shares in early 2010, looking forward to early retirement 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2q7bBVAo74

We have very sound and well regulated banks in Ireland, hurray


----------



## PaddyW (28 Jan 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> So knowing him, do you think we are being unfair to him? I thought your first reaction would be to defend him.



He needs no defending, well able to look after himself. Are people being unfair on him? Possibly. But that's the beauty of having an opinion, it's yours and you can form it whatever way you want. Of course some take it to the extreme, but those people aren't worth worrying about, mostly because they hide behind pseudonyms on internet forums and dish out disgusting opinions on him and his personal life, even though they don't know anything about the man himself. 
I know that recently a club team in Kerry asked some of the Kerry team to come present medals to their underage team and the only one who accepted was Paul. He took the time to tell them how great they had done and to keep up the good work. Then he went to each player and their families individually, just to chat and talk with them. 
People have built this perception of him being a dirty so and so, but that's on the pitch. They don't know the first thing about him off of it. It may be difficult for people to understand, but sense can go out the window on a football pitch. I know that myself as it often went out the window for me!
Anyways, look. Paul isn't the worst of them. He knows he's made mistakes, but who hasn't? Not many I bet!


----------



## Ash 22 (30 Jan 2011)

Fair play to him for doing all that as sometimes some players can get a bit big for their boots when they get well known. Must say I liked him on the programme and thought he came across better on that then he did on Late Late previously. Thought he came across very nice when interviewed with his parents and seemed to have great banter with them, the kind of son you would be proud to have. He was also looking after his doggie really well, anyone who treats the mutt well goes up in my estimation! He does enjoy all the publicity and probably could'nt give a hoot whats said about him and he's right. Great player, the Kerry team is not the same without him.


----------

